# zabbix template for aws



## fred974 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi,

I just finished loading a FreeBSD web server instance on Amazon AWS and I added the aws instance to my Zabbix server using the default FreeBSD template.
Are there more things to monitor when the VPC is on Amazon?
Has anyone got a bespoke template that they could share, please?
Thank you


----------



## fred974 (Dec 10, 2018)

any one please?


----------

